# SecureDragon adds KVM, Backup, Snapshots, and free pet dragons



## raindog308 (May 7, 2017)

Well, 75% of the thread subject line is true. 

@KuJoe has been working on rolling out KVM for Wyvern...got this today:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We know we haven't been sending out a ton of announcements like we used to, but we've been working hard on some new features and hope you will like what we have to share.

*New KVM VPSs*

First off, we'd like to announce our new SSD powered KVM VPSs in our Tampa location. The reason why this took so long for us to roll out is because we didn't want to use SolusVM for these new VPSs because of the licensing costs and constant bugs we've experienced on our current KVM services. We had to make sure that if we were going to release a product that people wanted, we had to do it with a control panel we were comfortable with and so we've released a massive update to Wyvern that added KVM support. While it might not be as feature rich as SolusVM right now, Wyvern offers us a stable platform to work with. In addition to the countless weeks of internal testing, we performed 3 rounds of open beta testing which helped us iron out a lot of bugs and fixed a lot of other issues clients experienced. The one area we are currently lacking is the documentation and the interface which has received mixed reviews from clients for a while now so we are going to make both of these a priority. We welcome any and all feedback regarding our KVM VPSs and our Wyvern control panel so that we may continue to improve our services.

Our new KVM VPS line will range from 512MB to 16GB of RAM and prices will start at $4.99 per month and all of the storage will be 100% local SSDs running on a hardware RAID controller for improved performance and redundancy. RAM and disk space will not be oversold so the number of plans is limited based on node availability. As mentioned before our KVM services are only available in our Tampa location but depending on the demand we may expand to our other locations, so feel free to contact us and voice you opinions about which locations you are interested in seeing.

You can view our new KVM VPS services on our website here: https://securedragon.net/#kvm

*Backups and Snapshots*

Another big change that has been added to Wyvern is the ability to perform both backups and snapshots. Snapshots are essentially what the "Backup" tab was before with the same functionality (create, download, restore, and delete) and are stored locally on the host node on a mechanical drive with no redundancy (if the drive dies, the snapshots go with it). Backups on the other hand are stored on another server with RAID configured disks so in the event the server bursts into flames, backups created via Wyvern are still there, the downsides are you cannot download these backups and you are limited on how often you can create new backups. These features are provided to clients in addition to our weekly backups that we maintain and not related so using these features does not disable the automatic weekly backups we perform.

*And more...*

2016 was a great year for us. Quiet, but still great.

In 2014 we released Wyvern which spearheaded our initiative to reshape the company into something our clients could be proud of, the new software meant more features, less bugs, and better peace of mind for our clients who were concerned about all of the volatility in the VPS market.

In 2015 we focused on replacing all of our aging hardware with newer SSD powered nodes and aligning ourselves with better data center partners to ensure better network uptime and quality.

In 2016, with hardware and software handled, we took that time to focus on stability. A review of our uptime statistics for 2016 tells us our efforts were well placed with all of our OpenVZ nodes maintaining a 99.9% power and network uptime based on third party polling (checking port connectivity ever minute). Our Denver and Dallas locations leading the pack with an impressive 99.99% uptime for the year with our Phoenix location trailing with a still respectable 99.95% uptime. Keep in mind those uptime numbers are for all of our OpenVZ nodes meaning even if you were only paying us $1 per month, you were getting at least a 99.95% uptime for the whole year, not bad for a budget hosting provider.

So with us already being 5 month into 2017 and having read this e-mail up to this point, you can probably already guess where our heads are at for this year. We're focusing on offering a wider range of services that clients could utilize to take advantage of the consistent stability we've been providing. The previously mentioned KVM services are the first on our list, but definitely not the last idea on our project boards.

*A big Thank You from us!*

We thank you all for helping us shape and grow Secure Dragon into what it is today and hope to continue to exceed the expectations of what a budget provider can offer.

-The Secure Dragon Staff-
Secure Dragon LLC.

Consider following us on Twitter for announcements, special promotions, and service updates: @SecureDragonLLC


----------



## rocket (May 7, 2017)

I've never tried Secure Dragon, how are they? The snapshot feature sounds pretty cool too.


----------



## MannDude (May 7, 2017)

rocket said:


> I've never tried Secure Dragon, how are they? The snapshot feature sounds pretty cool too.



They're great. I love the simplicity of their panel and the service has always been top-notch. They're one of my 'go to' service providers when I need a budget VPS and I'd say it's pretty close between them, BuyVM, Ramnode and Hostigation. All solid performers.


----------



## rocket (May 8, 2017)

MannDude said:


> They're great. I love the simplicity of their panel and the service has always been top-notch. They're one of my 'go to' service providers when I need a budget VPS and I'd say it's pretty close between them, BuyVM, Ramnode and Hostigation. All solid performers.



I'll have to give them a try soon then!


----------

